# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.04.00 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.04 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.04.00 
and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.04 are out!*  *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added Unlock Code Calculation via IMEI 
for the following *Alcatel* smartphones:  *♦ OT-5050 One Touch POP S3
♦ OT-6016 One Touch Idol 2 Mini
♦ OT-6036 One Touch Idol 2 MINI S
♦ OT-6050 One Touch Idol 2S
♦ OT-7040T
♦ OT-7050 One Touch POP S9
♦ TCL J736*  *+360 PIDs new PIDs in total*   2. *Telstra FLIP / ZTE T20* has been added to the list of supported for 
Direct Unlock and Repair IMEI  3. Fast Direct Unlock / IMEI Repair firmware database has been updated 
with new firmware versions for *Motorola MB200*:  *♦ USAZEP01CLALATLA011.0R
♦ USAMOR01OPTUAU035.0R*   *MTK platform update:*  1. The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Azumi Chic N* (MT625A) *♦ BMobile AX512* (MT6572) *♦ EGLTEL TV8000* (MT6223) *♦ Eyo Nova 350c* (MT6572) *♦ Explay N1* (MT65XX) *♦ Hummer H5* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix Lx7 Tv* (MT625A) *♦ Nyx Noba II* (MT6572) *♦ OWN S4025* (MT6582) *♦ Suprа M726G* (MT8312) *♦ ZTE S500* (MT6223) *♦ Zonda ZM25* (MT6252)   2. A lot of minor improvements for МТК-based cell phones have been made.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

